# Steam Spiele starten nicht mehr!



## FMLPs (12. April 2014)

Hallo,
Ich habe ein Problem mit Steam und zwar startet kein einziges Spiel mehr, außer die non-Steam Spiele und RepZ MW2!
Wollte Black Ops 2 Zombie Modus mit Kumpels Zocken aber es kommt immer ein Blackscreen.
Grafikkarten Treiber: Catalyst 14.3 Beta
Windows 8.1 64bit


----------



## whiteWolf86 (12. April 2014)

Hallo^^

Das Prolem hatte ich letztes Jahr auch mal mit nem beta treiber von nvidia, hatte dann den alten installiert und schon gings wieder.
kannst ja mal versuchen villeicht klappts bei dir ja auch.


----------



## FMLPs (12. April 2014)

Grafikkartentreiberwechsel hat ned geklappt


----------

